# Help sexing new litter



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Can someone help me sex my some little buds..

I am horrible at it when they are this young.










I am thinking a girl?









Boy?

The others wont hold still for a photo right now, Ill post more if I can get them to calm down.


----------



## Cordane (May 22, 2012)

I would agree with you. I could be wrong though but it does look like a girl and a boy.


----------



## AyJay658 (Jan 15, 2012)

Yeh you are right =) Girl, Boy.


----------



## Kitsune_Gem (Oct 15, 2011)

Shame, I like the males pattern.

Thanks, Ill try to get the other ones up if possible, but I think Ill be able to use those two to sex the other ones


----------

